# Mexican Hognose snakes..



## GreggMadden (Nov 25, 2009)

These are Mexican Hognose Snakes... Heterodon nasicus kennerlyi are still not as common in captivity as the Western Hognose...
They Just came today so I snapped a couple as I put them in their new bins... As you can see, both were not very happy with me... LOL... I will get some more photos once the settle in a bit...
Here they are...
Male





Female


----------



## Sturdy (Nov 25, 2009)

nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 25, 2009)

Wild. Monster head on it, how old?
Steve


----------



## gavinator (Nov 25, 2009)

great stuff mate, thanks for sharing keep us all updated please


----------



## ravan (Nov 25, 2009)

they are so cute!


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 25, 2009)

are they venomous??


----------



## GreggMadden (Nov 26, 2009)

justdragons said:


> are they venomous??


Well, they are not listed as a Noth Amrica venomous spcies even though some keepers in the Uk consider them venomous... I guess they want to feel cool for keeping them or something... LOL...

With that being said, they are a rear fanged colubrid that are harmless and pose no threat to humans...


----------

